

Programmers slam Google for Chrome's 'insane password security' - tankenmate
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/programmers-slam-google-for-chromes-insane-password-security-8750471.html

======
ColinWright
The same story has been submitted multiple times, from several sources. For
example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6165708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6165708)
(much discussion)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167331)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171813)
(moderate discussion)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171979)

